# Lenovo service centre in kolkata? ?



## aritrap (Apr 21, 2008)

My brother had bought a Lenovo laptop around 7-8 months ago. After 3-4 months, his conan drive stopped working. He took his laptop to the place from where if had bought it and there it started working perfectly.

The drive has been working for the last few months but it has again stopped. My brother wants to get it repaired from a Lenovo service centre. He had called up the Lenovo customer care no. and told the person who picked up the phone his problem and the place from where he was calling. The operator told him to wait while she directed the call to another place. If was kept on hold for around 20 mins and no one picked the phone up.

He told me that the addresses of service centres is not given on the Lenovo site. Can anyone *plz tell me the address of a Lenovo service centre in Kolkata* and it would be helpful if u could give me its ph. no. also.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 21, 2008)

was searching on manufacturer's site so difficult? 

here is the details
*www-07.ibm.com/support/in/wsp/east.html#Kolkata


----------

